# 네네



## vientito

"예단만 2억 5000 요구" 예비 신부 결국 파경

이 기사 말절에,

그러면서 "'네네'하고 끊어버리고 예비신랑에게는 결혼을 취소하자고 했다"며 

그 네네하다는 말이 무슨 뜻이 에요? 왜 특히 인용 부호로 붙여 놨어요?


----------



## The Most Carrots

"네네."는 예비신부가 했던 말을 인용한 것 같아요.
그 말 바로 앞에 시어머니 될 뻔한 분이 하는 말을 들으면서 일단 "네네(네. 알겠습니다.)"라고 대답하고, 전화를 끊어버린 후에 예비신랑에게 전화를 걸어서 결혼을 취소했다는 걸로 보입니다.


----------



## Curiosity777

보통 알겠다라고 말하기 위해 짧게 '네' 를 하는데 이 경우는 '네네' 로써 두번 붙여서 그냥 '네' 보다 강조되는 느낌이라고 보면 됩니다.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

what about "yes yes"?


----------



## Curiosity777

Hyperpolyglot said:


> what about "yes yes"?



It just means agreement.
But it's some awkward in that we do not say 네네 like 네 네. That is to say, do not pause saying in the middle of position when you want to use it.
Just say 네네 fast connectly.

Anyway, either 네 or 네네 is fine.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Oiler said:


> It just means agreement.
> But it's some awkward in that we do not say 네네 like 네 네. That is to say, do not pause saying in the middle of position when you want to use it.
> Just say 네네 fast connectly.
> 
> Anyway, either 네 or 네네 is fine.



is it very similar to 그렇지 in this usage of agreement?
Also, is the opposite 아니 아니?


----------



## Curiosity777

Hyperpolyglot said:


> is it very similar to 그렇지 in this usage of agreement?
> Also, is the opposite 아니 아니?


 The opposite form of 그렇지 is 아니지
그렇지 is agreement.
아니지 is disagreement.


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> what about "yes yes"?


It's more like... "yeah~~~~ yeah......"


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

is it also similar to 오냐?


----------



## CharlesLee

Hyperpolyglot said:


> is it also similar to 오냐?



오냐 is used when the elder say 'Yes' to *the younger or the eqaul like freinds*. You should not use 오냐 for elder people.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

CharlesLee said:


> 오냐 is used when the elder say 'Yes' to *the younger or the eqaul like freinds*. You should not use 오냐 for elder people.



Lol, I can totally relate! I was playing a video game in Korean and the grandma was talking to her granddaughter and used 오냐, thanks a lot, it totally makes sense!


----------



## CharlesLee

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Lol, I can totally relate! I was playing a video game in Korean and the grandma was talking to her granddaughter and used 오냐, thanks a lot, it totally makes sense!



Anytime.


----------

